# Wacom Bamboo pen problem



## artguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a Wacom Bamboo pen tablet in my classroom that has received minimum use since I installed it. A recent problem has occured in that the drawing tip of the pen won't register on the tablet. If I reverse the pen and use the eraser end, it works fine. I have another tablet (exact same tablet) at my other computer and that pen works fine on the tablet. I even changed the tip and that didn't help. Any suggestions?


----------



## stevesell (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you ever resolve this problem? My pen has exactly the same problem and I have been unable to resolve it


----------



## artguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Unfortunately, I never received any help with the problem. Best I can figure, one of my students must have dropped the pen on its tip or it was used too carelessly. Let me know if you have any better luck.


----------



## Terra Cotta (Oct 2, 2010)

I hate to change the topic but I also have a problem with my Wacom Bamboo Pen the problem is that the tablet is supposed to represent the entire screen correct? well that works fine until i pull up photoshop then only a small portion of the upper left corner is represented. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Terra Cotta said:


> I hate to change the topic but I also have a problem with my Wacom Bamboo Pen the problem is that the tablet is supposed to represent the entire screen correct? well that works fine until i pull up photoshop then only a small portion of the upper left corner is represented. Any ideas on how to fix this?


If it is working normally, aside from when Photoshop is open, then it's not a hardware issue. It would be a software issue with Photoshop. The brand/model/type of tablet may not be supported. In any case, you would want to check with a Photoshop forum or with Adobe to see if the hardware is supported.


----------



## Montesboogey (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm also having a problem with the Bamboo Pen. My Issue isn't at all related to the issues mentioned in this thread so I hope I'm not posting in the wrong place... Everything, with this one exception, works fine. When I touch the pen to the tablet it responds fine, but when I lift the pen away from the pad it continues as though I hadn't lifted it. The result is quite crude. Has anyone had this issue or does anyone know how to resolve it? Also, I wanted to ask a question as it seems I suppose I didn't do all my research... Does the Bamboo Pen (Not the Bamboo Pen and Touch, Bamboo Touch, or Bamboo Fun) have the eraser tip? I apologize for this bollocks long winded post.


----------



## Liftedup (May 4, 2011)

I also have this problem. It just started yesterday and I've had the pen about one year. It works okay for a short time, then starts jumping crazily all over the screen. If I'm doing something like cloning, it really messes up the photo. HELP!


----------

